# mySQL SSH Verbindung



## Crach (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

BIn schon seit einiger Zeit daran eine Verbindung zu einer Datenbank im www herzustellen, jedoch kommt immer wieder ein... java.net.SocketException: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission .. Fehler. Nach langem Forschen im Web bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass die meisten Datenbanken nur intern angesprochen werden können, also mittels Applet ist es meist Zwecklos. Auch ein Signieren hilft nicht weiter.

Nun gibt es den ansatz, dass man mittels SSH eine verbindung herstellen kann und dies auch funktionieren müsste. (mit dem ganymed-ssh2-build210.jar Paket).
Das Problem ist, ich hab null Kenntnisse über SSH und wie man dies in Java einbauen könnte. Theoretisch sind es aber nur 4 Zeilen Quelltext und dann müsst es gehen. Hat wer eine gute Idee?

Der Ansatz:

```
//driver=com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
//url = IP vom Host
//port=3306
//datenbank=die zu nutzende DB


try
{
  Class.forName(driver);
 		
  String urll="jdbc:mysql://"+url+":"+port+"/"+datenbank;
 		
  Connection con = null;
  con = DriverManager.getConnection(urll, user, password);
  Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
...
  stmt.executeUpdate("...");


...

  stmt.close();
  con.close();
}
catch(SQLException sqlex)
{
  sqlex.printStackTrace();
}
```

Kennt sich da wer mit aus?

Danke schonmal..


----------



## brunso (14. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wie sind denn die permissions in Deiner DB im Web. Also ich hab keinerlei probleme mich an meine mySQL im Web zu connecten.


btw: Du weisst, dass Du in : con = DriverManager.getConnection(urll, user, password);
url mit 2 ll schreibst 


Gruss
brunso


----------

